# Gobblgobblegobble



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Did you hear that?


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

3 more weeks


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

saw one in full strut this morning


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

CANT WAIT.... BUT i HAVE TO!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I went to the club this morning and watched 2 gobblers doing their thing in front of 4 hens. The hens were'nt intrested in the least bit. But I was!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm thinkin they'll be finished till the season opens...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Watch your mouth!


----------

